# Frozen Embryo after Fresh



## sunshining77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all hope you can help. 
I've just (very recently) had a cycle end in a chemical pregnancy. I was a fresh donor egg cycle with my DH sperm. The clinic are now offering me a different donor (as we had nothing to freeze from this donor) but a frozen embryo which they say they can prepare as still have DH frozen sperm and let me know when ready.

I'm just slightly confused as to why they would offer me a frozen after a fresh when they initially said to me fresh had better success. 

Any of you ladies had success with frozen after fresh or been through something similar. I'm not sure if emotionally I can do it again as it's all just so raw at the moment, but would really like to hear some success stories. 

Also what drugs on a frozen cycle ? For the fresh I was on progynova, clexane injections, predinosolen, gestone injections and evarol patches. 

My background: I've just turned 38 and have a naturally conceived 8 year old, ttc a sibling for over 4 years to finally find out that I am perimenopausal, FSH 35 AMH <1, anti follicle count showed only one egg in each ovary.

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Kieke (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi sunshining77 - not sure if I can be of any help but our first cycle ended in a BFN. During our second cycle we had to do a 'freeze all' since they discovered I had a polyp that had to be removed first. We had our FET at the end of November and I'm now almost 12 weeks pregnant. So my advise would be to use your frozen embryo first. I personally don't believe fresh is better than frozen and I have never seen any statistics to prove this either.
I had a medicated FET so got a depot shot (DR) at day 21 and took Estradiol (estrogen) once my lining was ready for it. 5 days before transfer I started with pessaries and Fragmin (blood thinner) injections. I'm now in my last week of supporting drugs and can't wait for the last jab! 
Good luck x


----------



## sunshining77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I had a negative fresh, all my FET's were successful although 2 were chemical but I had extra tests, had an issue thiw was treated next time and I got twins.
Some clinics don't have as good a results on frozen, I would think your treatment would be similar as you use a donor. Most people find FEts easier as it is less stressful on the body as no egg growing and collection.

good luck x


----------



## sunshining77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Beachbaby - what additional tests did you have? I have a review in a few weeks so it would help to know so I can ask for the tests. Congratulations on the twins! That's amazing x

Kiek - we have nothing frozen - unfortunately the donor only had two eggs good enough for me to have transferred. The rest didn't make it. I would have to start over with a new donor. Congrats on your pregnancy X


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi there. Just thought I'd share my story too incase it gives you some hope. We had our first fresh cycle in June last year and had two early blastocysts transferred which were considered to be the best quality. We didn't even know at that point if we had any that would be suitable for freezing but after going in for ET the embriologist told us two more had developed slightly overnight (day 6 blasts) so said it might be worth freezing them. Started bleeding before OTD and got BFN. Started our FET in Oct using the two frozen embryos we had. Neither of us held out much hope as we figured these probably weren't as good quality as the two fresh ones. However, lo and behold, got my first ever BFP in December and our early scan showed we are expecting TWINS!! We were both, and still are, absolutely dumbfounded! Nearly at 12 week point. I would say definitely go for it. Our clinic said there is virtually no difference is success rates between fresh and frozen. Don't lose hope!! It will happen for you. Drugs I used during FET was suprecur nasal spray to downreg, then progynova tablets to build lining which was gradually increased after At and cyclogest pessaries used. Still on tablets and pessaries until 12 weeks. Good luck on your journey.xx


----------



## sunshining77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you 2ndtimelucky! I really hope I'm 2nd time lucky too!! X


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Sunshining
Sorry to read about your chemical and I wish you all the best for your next cycle.

My first fresh IVF cycle was a BFN (one embryo transferred) and we had 4 to freeze.  I then went back for an FET with two embryo transferred and one implanted so I am currently nearly 21 weeks pregnant.  My protocol was same as 2nd time lucky's post although I had superior injections instead of nasal spray.

xxx


----------



## sunshining77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you Caprily. It really helps to hear positive stories. I'm devastated by the chemical pregnancy. To have it and then have it taken away, I haven't got the words to describe how we have been feeling these past few weeks, so it's really good to read the positive. 

How long after your first cycle did you start the second. I'm still bleeding (slowed down thankfully) from the chemical pregnancy - day 6 now. I'm guessing I will have to have a 'normal' period before I can try again? I just want to start ASAP so that I'm actually doing something. Just feel so lost at the moment xx

Just noticed you were at homerton. I don't live far from there, although I'm using Holly House and their affiliated clinic in Spain as it's donor egg x


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Sunshining
I still find it odd to be a positive story (so far anyway, still a long way to go),  I wa so used to successful pregnancies happening to other people that I literally thank my lucky stars every day that I am in this position. I really thought it was never going to happen.
It is very cruel to have that BFP and have it taken away. Really hoping this next FET will be your time.

It was 4 months before I started the FET but that was my choice as my clinic were happy for me to start after 2 natural periods so it really shouldn't be long before you can start again.

Yes I'm a Homerton lady although I live in Essex so it was a good hour by train to get to Homerton!
Xx


----------

